# UKC October 10th and 11th pre-entry only



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

CALIFORNIA 
HAIRLESS DOG CLUB OF AMERICA
BLOOMINGTON (O) CONF JS 
PRE-ENTRY ONLY
(Held in Conjunction With American Italian Greyhound Club)
Oct 10; S1 Jean Murray (replacing Barbara Marin) JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH (except AE) HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Oct 10; S2 Andrew Mills JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Oct 11; S1 Susan Nikkel JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Show 9:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Oct 11; S2 Lynn Martin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
PE ONLY $15; JS & NLC $5 received by October 2, 2009
Orange Empire Dog Club Clubhouse, 18225 Santa Ana Ave 92316; Exit the 10 Freeway in Bloomington, CA at Cedar Ave, proceed to the south on Cedar Ave, turn to the West on Santa Ana Ave, travel approximately 0.8 miles, Clubhouse will be on south side of the road. Between the cross streets of Maple and Locust. Unauthorized RV or over- nighters will be towed at own expense.
Chairperson: Barbara Drake (805) 647-1485 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Lynn K Poston, 8214 Sewell Ave, Fontana CA 92335-3442 (909) 829-4744 [email protected]


----------

